# Registry: Real Life Version of Boy Who Cried Wolf



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Registry: Real Life Version of Boy Who Cried Wolf 


Funding for the registry is beginning to take on a real life version of the shepard-boy who brought out the villagers several times by crying out, "Wolf! Wolf!" 

After three years of opportunities to find ways to fund the $600,000 cost of a "free" registry, and no funds being designated by our legislators or backers of the bill, there is now an after-the-fact campaign stating monies are available. However, each claim made to-date has been discredited. 

The newest claim, a list of "what ifs" about a bill passed in the 1950s, boils down to whether New Jersey is able to submit a proposal to the Federal government. While it seems obvious that a proposal could be submitted what is not obvious is whether the "free" salt water registry proposal will qualify for federal funding. This has been the crux of the matter, it began when the "free" saltwater registry bill was delivered to the Governor - and so far the answer has been a resounding "no." 

John F. Organ, Ph.D., CWB, Chief, Division of Wildlife and Sport Fish Restoration, Adjunct Associate Professor of Wildlife Conservation, insists that the "free" registry does not qualify. Organ is not a special interest group nor is he trying to advance an agenda, he is providing his professional answer on a matter over which he has oversight and responsibility. (His letter is below).

It has been the goal of NJOA CF to ensure that there is funding to cover the cost of the $600,000 needed to implement and manage the "free" saltwater registry. We encourage the Division of Fish and Wildlife to submit a proposal to the federal government, and we hope funding will be found. But so far the feds have said, "no"!

Unfortunately, hope is not something that can be relied upon to give us what we need. Time is of the essence, the bill before the Governor has no designated funding source. Again, we've been told that the bill was worked on for three years and there was no funding found or designated during this time period. This is a fact that should concern all of us.

The position of the NJOA CF is that the angling community should not leave the fate of our fisheries to hope, optimism, crossed-fingers or the newest desperation-filled claim. We simply suggest that anglers ask the Governor to sign the "free" saltwater registry and to designate funding. It's really that simple. 

"Champagne wishes and caviar dreams" may be a great theme for TV but it is not a theme to rely on for managing our natural resources. Here's a link to request that Governor Christie pass the free saltwater registry bill and also designate funding: 

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=24287511


Here is Mr. Organ's letter stating that federal funding is not authorized to be used on the "free" saltwater registry.

Dear Director Chanda:

I have received inquiries from many interest groups regarding the eligibility of funding the Saltwater Angling Registry with Dingell-Johnson Sport Fish Registration (DJ SFR) dollars. We have determined that this would be ineligible and would not be approved by this office. Our rationale is provided below:

The purpose of the DJ SFR Act (Title 16. Chapter 10B, Sec. 777) is for the Fish and Wildlife Service to cooperate with State fish and wildlife agencies on fish restoration and management projects. Federal Regulations under 50 CFR Part 80 identify eligible undertakings for DJ SFR as: 

"Projects having as their purpose the restoration, conservation, management, and enhancement of sport fish, and the provision for public use and benefits from these resources."

50 CFR 80.13 requires projects to be substantial in character and design, having a clearly demonstrated need necessary and reasonable to meet the State's need in restoring and managing sport fish.

Based on the above, it is our determination that use of DJ SFR funds for the Saltwater Angler Registry is not eligible because it does not comport with the purpose of the Act, does not meet criteria for substantiality in character and design, and fulfills a regulatory requirement. The purpose of establishing the Registry would be to meet a requirement imposed by NMFS as opposed to a fishery management priority of the State. The high cost of this coupled with the availability of the data from NMFS for 2010 and possibly 2011 does not measure up to our substantiality criteria.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.

John F. Organ, Ph.D., CWB
Chief, Division of Wildlife and Sport Fish Restoration
Adjunct Associate Professor of Wildlife Conservation, UMass Amherst
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
300 Westgate Center Drive
Hadley, MA 01035



Members of NJOA Conservation Foundation. 

Saltwater & Freshwater Angling Organizations 

Jersey Coast Angler Association 
Trout Unlimited 
NJ Beach Buggy Association 
Hudson River Fishermen's Association 
Reef Rescue 
Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association 
Jersey Coast Shark Anglers 
Beach Haven Marlin & Tuna Club 
Cape May Party and Charter Boat Association 
Hi-Mar Striper Club 
Fish Hawk's Saltwater Anglers Club 
Round Valley Trout Association 

Hunting & Trapping Organizations 

New Jersey State Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs 
United Bowhunters of NJ 
NJ Trappers Association 
National Wild Turkey Federation 
Quail Unlimited 
Ruffed Grouse Society 

Forestry Organizations 

New Jersey Forestry Association 
Society of American Foresters 

Animal Welfare Organizations 

National Animal Interest Alliance 

Diving Organizations 

NJ Council of Divers 

Conservation, Political, Environmental Stewardship Organizations 

New Jersey Outdoor Alliance



Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------

